# Vermeer Baler Monitor



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a 1993 Vermeer 504 super I round baler when I bought this baler about 4 years ago it came with a gray box like thing with a toggle switch. I was wondering can you get a monitor for this baler that helps with tying or other things? If not do they make a smaller box or tool that can be more easily used? If there is a monitor how can I get one?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

They are hard to find but last year with the help of Hay Dr and Swimnhay got one on craigs list burned up baler from insurance co. It was the Accubale monitor which has a variety of different balers it is set up to work with. I put it on my Super J 605 which comes with the Equifill monitor. you will have to buy a conversion harness that goes between the monitor and the baler harness. Ps if you do this go into the settings an choose your particular baler mine was EFAT (equafill auto tie) I will check on my monitor for the 604 SI. Some apps don't work with older balers but the gate closed, near full , full bale, and auto tie does work. good luck Martin


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

so you can't just order one?? Oh by the way mine is a 504si.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

You can, try your vermeer dealer but they are expensive. around 1200 if i remember right. The harness was around 275


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

O, i'll just buy a new baler before I do that!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I had under 1000 for monitor and harness , was into the baler for 2000 at an auction, Now I won't have one with out !! Saves so much time while its tying i back up to dump and off we go. It's a good baler and have in it what I could sell it for. If i am not mistaken you can get hydraulic tie as well but swimnhay can tell you more than I . you might PM him good luck Martin


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Bannister's is where all of my equipment came from! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

cbe0001 said:


> Bannister's is where all of my equipment came from! Thanks for the help!!


Bannisters are good, down to earth folks. I've bought a couple pieces of used equipment from them, real easy to deal with.

They are about an hour and a half away, so I don't use them on an everyday basis, but if I'm looking for something, I always give them a call.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 5, 2011)

ive see n monitors at 1200 and a new twine switch for about 150.oo and a rebuilt one for 75.00


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

405/505mcl 5410 605m EFAT didn't have a pen and paper but can write it down for you. I would imagine that the Vermeer dealer could tell you if it will work. I forgot to ask if it is pre wired and has the sensors/ harness on the baler. If not you will be better off finding a baler with the monitor with it. IMO


----------

